# Thermoflex Plus Neon Colors will NOT LAYER



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

I need some help , in the Christmas rush I completed a two layer thermoflex plus design . The bottom layer was neon yellow with red applied on top . Seemed to press just like normal . Today I did a search on Ebay of thermoflex plus and came across this listing item number 260333268502 . In one of the photos for the add you can see that it states that neon colors for thermoflex plus will *NOT* *layer* . So what I am asking is what will happen to the shirt ? , will the thermoflex come off in the wash or is there a chance it will be OK . I was totally unaware of this until today . It is not a big deal as I can offer a refund for the shirt I have done , just so glad I have only done one shirt with this method . Tried to call my supplier for Thermoflex Plus to ask his advice but I think he is on Holidays 

Thanks for your Input and have a great Christmas break


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Call Specialty Materials - contact-us They are the manufacturer. BTW, I have heard you could not layer neon colors but I've never personally tried it.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I have never tried layering the neons either on top of eachother or using regular colors as a base or overlay.


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

it says on the instructions (i think) that they do not layer. there is something different with the adhesive with the neons!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Specialty materials says...via a simple phone call.

You cant layer a neon color on another neon color.

You can layer a neon color on top of a regular color.


----------



## T-Shirt Lady (Dec 18, 2008)

I recently did hoodies for a high school band. I was using neon green on black hoodies. When I pressed it, you could see the black right through it. Desparate, I cut and applied another layer right on top of the first. When I got it hot enough (I had to use a household iron because of the placement), it seemed to stick just fine.

I haven't had any response on how it held up, but you might offer to discount the item(s) if they don't wash well.

The other thing you might try is to put a test sample on an extra shirt and do a wash test.

Good luck.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Specialty materials says...via a simple phone call.
> 
> You cant layer a neon color on another neon color.
> 
> You can layer a neon color on top of a regular color.


 
Can you layer another color on top of the neon?

By the way, thanks to all of you. I had no idea neon was not good for layering. I'm pasting this post in my DUH!!! book for future reference, since I'm still learning


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

allhamps said:


> Can you layer another color on top of the neon?
> 
> By the way, thanks to all of you. I had no idea neon was not good for layering. I'm pasting this post in my DUH!!! book for future reference, since I'm still learning


 Slick give 'em a quick call and see what they say. I provided the contact info above.


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Specialty materials says...via a simple phone call.
> 
> You cant layer a neon color on another neon color.
> 
> You can layer a neon color on top of a regular color.


Thanks for making that phonecall saves me trying to work out time zones and making an international call . When I went to bed last night there was no response to this posting , wake up this morning and look at all this information , I love this forum  Thanks everyone


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

T-Shirt Lady said:


> I recently did hoodies for a high school band. I was using neon green on black hoodies. When I pressed it, you could see the black right through it. Desparate, I cut and applied another layer right on top of the first. When I got it hot enough (I had to use a household iron because of the placement), it seemed to stick just fine.
> 
> I haven't had any response on how it held up, but you might offer to discount the item(s) if they don't wash well.
> 
> ...


Good idea , today I will press the same layup neon yellow base with red over top on some scrap . Will let you all know what happens to it , I would rather find out before the customer


----------



## T-Shirt Lady (Dec 18, 2008)

bern said:


> Good idea , today I will press the same layup neon yellow base with red over top on some scrap . Will let you all know what happens to it , I would rather find out before the customer


I agree totally!

I'm not new to screen printing, but spanking new to the forum and already LOVE IT!! Thanks to all of you for your wisdom and willingness to share.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

allhamps said:


> Can you layer another color on top of the neon?
> 
> By the way, thanks to all of you. I had no idea neon was not good for layering. I'm pasting this post in my DUH!!! book for future reference, since I'm still learning


No, you cant use neon as the base color and layer a regular color on top. The regular color needs to be the base with neon on top per Specialty Materials.


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> No, you cant use neon as the base color and layer a regular color on top. The regular color needs to be the base with neon on top per Specialty Materials.


Just completed a cold water wash test with Neon Yellow Base and Red on Top and the Red has already started to lift on one edge . I am just so lucky I only did the one shirt . So at least I know now that it will look like a bad job after one wash . Well time to contact the customer , Thanks everyone .


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Here's another good resource to bookmark for Specialty Materials products, as it list tips on their Tech Info pages:

Specialty Materials Films

(At this link, click ThermoFlex Plus, then on the TFP page, click the "Tech Info..." link at the top right)


----------

